# Zombie Santa Claus



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Paper mache Santa Claus I made in December 2010.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I love it! This is simply amazing.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Really love it what a great way to incorporate a bit of Halloween into that other holiday.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is esquisite craftmanship! for a second i thought Stolloween made this prop! (that's a hight compliment too!)


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Amazing! It reminds me of Nightmare Before Christmas, very Tim Burton feel to it! And I LOVE Tim Burton!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

VERY COOL!!! I love it!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is cool!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Dog gone it! Now I know why I didn't get that new camera I asked for last year. And I was so good too. Nice work on zombie Santa.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's just simply awesome! I think I have a new christmas decoration to make


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

I wish i had paper mache skill... that is awesome!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks heaps! I do appreciate it. I hope to make another spooky christmas themed prop for the occasion this year. Santa's elves perhaps. Or some dead bodies wrapped up in red and green paper, with blackened blood soaking through.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

This made me smile so much. I love the idea of taking over other holidays. Very nice job.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess I'm morbid, but I love this Santa!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a really great looking prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy made me laugh out loud. He's a total hoot and gorgeously creepy.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I love it! Well done!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

poor Santa, we warned you didn't we?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very NBC. Go for the elves, please.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree I love it also! Very nice work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

GREAT IDEA.....!!!
Nice work


----------

